# Question Regarding Post Count



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

When do post counts catch up with the actual number of posts? Reviewing some of my posts indicates 164 for the last 5 or 6. Shouldn't they increase by one with each post? :?:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ah Ha! It just went up to 165 with the above post? I'm confused............... :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As far as I know, it should count each and every post. 

Some sites do not count offtopic message in the total, but I do not believe that is the case here - I see mine go up by 1 everytime...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Disregard this thread as I was recovering from the dreaded overheated brain disease from MOWING! :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK :-D


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Now I'm confused*



Charlie said:


> Thanks for the reply. Disregard this thread as I was recovering from the dreaded overheated brain disease from MOWING! :smt076


I thought you had to have something to overheat--swamp water don't count

:smt077 
RJ


----------

